# dovetail guide bushes



## T.allan (26 Sep 2008)

I've bought a Bosch 1100 and now want to know how to aquire the guide bushes to fit, to do dovetail joints. I also purchased a SCEWFIX 12' dovetail jig and the router guide collar7/16" (12mm) that came with it is not compatable with either of the routers I possess.Whats the answer.  :?


----------



## Argee (26 Sep 2008)

According to the blurb on your router: "Comes with:; 1 parallel guide; 1 adapter for vacuum cleaner; 1 circular divider; 1 straight router bit; *1 template guide*; 2 collets."

I've read elsewhere that the template guides (guide bushes) are a bayonet fit. If that's correct, then you need to get one that is made for your router - does Screwfix supply them?

If you can't get a suitable guide bush, you'll need to get a suitable sub-base for your router, so that you can use "conventional" guide bushes, such as those shown *here*. HTH 

Ray.


----------



## T.allan (26 Sep 2008)

Thanks for that argee. The template guide is a little large for 1/4' dovetails but I have just been loaned a Base Plate - "Metal Bushing Set" and it fits along with the bayonet fitting guide bushes so its hopefully solved the problem. Now to try it.  :!:


----------



## JohnBrown (30 Sep 2008)

If that's the same Bosch router I bought a couple of years ago to rout some hinge housings, then good luck. I found the cutter was not even close to being concentric with the guide bush, or the baseplate for that matter.
I should have returned it, but I ended up fitting a Trend Unibase, which was not easy, as the Unibase doesn't have holes that match the Bosch, but as least it's now useable.


----------

